# Station Body weight complex



## somer37 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello, new member here. Ive been lurking for awhile, so I decided to post this workout routine I do at the fire station,where we have limited space, time, and equipment. maybe this may help some of you.


10 jumping jacks
10 jump squats
10pushups
10 burpees( squat thrust)
10 rows ( with a band, or weight, or under a truck) sometimes change to pistol squats or pullups if none of those are available
10 mountain climbers
10 split squat jumps

These are called complexes, so its all one set.. Light weight, but really kick your butt. Not meant to be strength, hypertrophy(getting big) or prehab work. No rest in between workouts, but rest for about 2 minutes in between sets.do that 5-10 times. Try to do it as quickly as possible.

Little about me: Im a Personal Trainer (CPT-NSCA) and function as a strength coach to youth, high school, college, and semi pro baseball, volleyball, softball, and hockey players. 

ask if you have questions!


----------



## ParamedicCharlie (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey sounds awesome in between calls for people who get that time! Good word out.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Nov 23, 2012)

You read my mind. I do CrossFit but with 12's and a long commute I've been looking for a good body weight set to do when I get up on work days. This looks like a good jumping off. Thanks!


----------



## 46Young (Nov 27, 2012)

Good complex.

For more ideas, go to http://www.wodshop.org/ and choose a bodyweight WOD that's appropriate.


----------

